# How to connect Topfield 2400 PVR to home theatre system



## mactheshiv (Jun 11, 2008)

I have Foxtel and Free To Air TV via satellite (remote location) connected to my Sony Home Theatre system. With the VCR I could record Foxtel (not box office) and FTA TV. I use the sony amp remote control to select either foxtel or fta. I have replaced the vcr with a topfield 2400 pvr. I am unable to get the pvr to detect any channels therefore have nothing to record? The satellite setup has two lines coming in from the dish, one to the foxtel box, one to the humax fta box. There is no line in from an external tv antenna direct to the tv. I do have a tv antenna on the roof with a line in but have never used it. The 01 photo is my original setup with the vcr. The 02 photo is the pvr setup. I also tried using a RCA switch but didn't make any difference. Any advice appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try running audio/video from the top/field through the pvr to the sony

mine looks like spaghetti junction


----------



## mactheshiv (Jun 11, 2008)

Dai, I have AV Out from the Topfiled PVR going to Video1 (video in, audio left, audio right) on the Sony Amp. Is that right?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i meant where you have it from the humax going to the sony amp

try it from the humax to the topfield then onto the sony amp


----------

